# Aussenborder Wasserkühlung



## Natrix (23. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen! Vielleicht kannn mir jemand helfen?!

Ich habe einen Yamaha Aussenbordmotor 5B. Dieser ist laut Betriebsanleitung mit Luft- und Wasserkühlung ausgestattet. Aus den Überlaufbohrungen kommt jedoch kein Wasser, so dass man den Motor, laut Anleitung, gar nicht benutzen sollte. Am unteren Gehäuse befinden sich, neben der Öl-Ablassschraube und der Öl-Einfüllschraube, noch weitere Schrauben und eine ovale Gummiabdeckung. Müssen die raus, damit Wasser in das Kühlsystem laufen kann? Und wenn ja, welche? In der Anleitung wird das leider nicht beschrieben.

Über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen. Ich bin mir sonst zu unsicher, ob ich den Motor ohne Wasserkühlung laufen lassen sollte.|kopfkrat

Viele Grüße
Natrix


----------



## thebigangler (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aussenborder Wasserkühlung*

Schönen Guten abend ich sag mal das dein impeller kaputt ist der das wasser ansaugt und der ist im schaft drin die schrauben  und die gummi kappe haben damit nichts zutun besorg dir ein impeller der kostet ca.30-40 Euro und bau in dir selber ein

Gruß Thebigangler


----------



## omnimc (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aussenborder Wasserkühlung*

ja denke auch es ist der impeller. wie hast du getestet das kein wasser kühlt? das wasser wird unten angesaugt. und läuft oben wieder raus.
das wechseln vom impeller ist nicht sehr schwer.


----------



## omnimc (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aussenborder Wasserkühlung*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Impeller-Yamaha-Mercury-Selva-4-5PS-2u-4-Takt-/350477519116?pt=Bootsteile_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item519a16890c

ungefähr so sieht deiner aus.


----------



## TR22 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aussenborder Wasserkühlung*

Hallo,
kann aber auch sein, dass nur die Öffnung für den Kontrollstrhl verstopft ist. Hatte ich bei meinem AB auch öfter. Bin einfach bei Betrieb mal mit dem Draht in die Öffnung gegangen. Dann war der Strahl wieder da.
Kannst das ja auch mal testen. Auchwenn Impeller wechseln nicht schwer ist.
Luftkühlung kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen!!

Gruß Timo


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aussenborder Wasserkühlung*

Moin,
kein Kühlwasseraustritt, das kann viele Gründe haben. Ich hatte in den vergangenen Jahren bei meinen verschiedenen Yamaha Motoren auch öffters Probleme damit. Bei meinem ersten Motor 4PS Yamaha war damals durch den ständigen Salzwasserbetrieb die Ansaugkammer wo der Impeller sitzt total verkrustet, versalzen und Verstopft. Bei Salzwasserbetrieb könnte also das eine Möglichkeit sein. 
Dann hatte ich mir einen 6PS Yamaha gekauft. Der hatte viele Jahre im Schupen gestanden und als ich den übernahm kam auch kein wasser. Als ich nachschaaute war der Impeller steif und porös. Da hilft dann nur der Austausch des selben. 
Wie alt ist der Motor und hat er lange rumgestanden? Kann auch sein das wie ebenfalls schon beschrieben nur der Auslass etwas verstopft ist das reicht es in der Tat mal mit einem Draht bei Betrieb zu bohren. Wenn da dann kein Wasser kommt wird dir nichts anderes übrig bleiben als das Getriebe abzubauen und die Impellerkammer zu öffnen. Da wirst du dann sehen was los ist. Dreck oder Impeller kaputt.
Wenn das Getriebe runter ist hast du im Schaft ein etwa 8mm starkes Messingrohr. Dort kannst du einen Wasserschlauch / Aquarium oder Benzinschlauch drauf stecken und Wasser durch den Motor drücken. Wenn dann Wasser aus dem Austrittsloch kommt ist oben im Motor schon mal alles in Ordnung.
Ich habe noch irgend wo Bilder wie das bei mir mal aussah, ich such die mal vielleicht finde ich dir noch.
Viel Spaß beim basteln, ist wirklich nicht schlimm.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aussenborder Wasserkühlung*

Ich habe mal gesucht und dieses Thema von damals gefunden. Die bilder sind leider nicht mehr da aber vielleicht hgilft es dir trotzdem. #h


----------



## Ted (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aussenborder Wasserkühlung*

Der Motor wird entweder mit Luft- oder mit Wasserkühlung ausgestattet sein. Ist die Betriebsanleitung speziell für den 5B geschrieben oder für mehrere Yamahas? Der 5B ist meinses wissens nach immer mit einer Luftkühlung ausgestattet. Mach doch mal ein bild vom kompletten motor und eins vom Innenleben unter der Haube. Dann kann ich dir sagen was es für einer ist. kannst natürlich auch einfach das Unterwassertel abschrauben und gucken ob er üerhaupt das Steigrohr hat von dem Jörg schon gesprochen hat.
Die Ovale Gimmiabdeckung von der du gesprochen hast ist ein Zugang zum Schaltgestänge. Die musst du abmachen und die Schraube darunter lösen um das Unterwasserteil ab zubekommen.


----------



## Waldemar (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aussenborder Wasserkühlung*

hallo,
ich bin mal mit soeinem 5B gefahren. wenn der oben auf dem gehäuse solche luftschlitze hat, dan ist er luftgekühlt, wie ein mofa. also kein impeller u. auch kein kühlwassersrahl. allerdings sind die dinger so laut. ich würde die nur mit ohrenschützer fahren.


----------



## Natrix (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aussenborder Wasserkühlung*

Vielen Dank für die vielen Hinweise und Ratschläge!
Im Laufe der nächsten Tage werde ich die von Euch angesprochenen Punkte mal angehen, und dann auch ein paar Fotos machen.

Viele Grüße
Natrix


----------

